# Beautiful woman, adorable horse.



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

IlovemyPhillip commissioned me to do this painting of her mom and the beloved gelding, Zeph. This gelding is now blind but is still "the apple of her eye", mom's beloved horse. Aren't they an adorable pair?
















Here are some of the development sketches I did to get a good likeness of this lady.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

I love it! your amazing!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I love you. <3 I can't wait to get it!!!!


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Bumping.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Another lovely piece!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

why are you so amazing!


----------

